# Mona Vale Shark Attack today



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

reports of a 40 year old surfer attacked by a shark at Mona Vale thismorning. no details on what species of shark or how bad the injuries are.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this one says 2m great white
http://manly-daily.whereilive.com.au/ne ... mona-vale/

this one says 4ft
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010 ... 816331.htm

kudos to a four footer for having a go


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

it was probably a kingfish...


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

hmmm which media is being the more acurate here .

2 mtr [ 7 ft ] great white or 4 ft great white . MAYBE THEY USED THE FISHERIES STICKER TO MEASURE THE SIZE OF THE SHARK . hmmmmm which news media would have to beef it up and scair us to make money ????? which media out of the 2 has posted a picture of a gws mouth ???? and i notice they didnt explain that it is not the shark in question ??????

i also notice that they asked for any witnesses to contact them as obviously they have NO IDEA about what happenned .

no wonder i stopped buying papers 15 years ago .

anyway ...hope the guy is ok .

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just heard the police officer interviewed on the TV - he said at this stage they have no idea of the type of shark as nobody saw it.. have to wait till the bite marks are analysed to find out.

again, it was probably a mega kingie....those things are vicious!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Most important thing here is not how big the shark was but that Paul (meloncutter) & his son have made it out OK. Hope you have a speedy revovery mate.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

heres the goss.. with pics. I still reckon its a kingy, theres hardly a scratch.

http://www.tracksmag.com/20100210892/La ... waves.html

Matt Welsh.(edit Paul welsh) is he one of us?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes it seems that he's one of us - its Meloncutter !!!!! I can imagine it was like being attacked by an english bull terrier trying to drag you down attached to your calf. It seems theres a few of them about these days - it will be interesting to see if people call for the protected species catergory for GWS to be lifted.


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

Davey G said:


> heres the goss.. with pics. I still reckon its a kingy, theres hardly a scratch.
> 
> http://www.tracksmag.com/20100210892/La ... waves.html
> 
> Matt Welsh. is he one of us?


Hahahahahahaha look at the kids face(bottom pic) in that link. Happy as at all the attention.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

who will be the first to put Paul's name down in the 'do you know anyone famous ' thread

hope it just superfishal wounds and he is up to telling us the full story soon.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's scary shit Paul. Hope to see you out there again soon mate.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Geee thats scarey , and it is Meloncutter , Paul , hope your OK soon bud , i heard the news this morning but hadnt realised it was one of ours , i just heard the news and they are saying it was a 4 footer but do not as yet know what species until they have more evidence from the wound . Quick recovery Paul


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

A bizarre story, Meloncutter. Looking forward to seeing you on the telly.

You've been going out regularly off Mona Vale & Longy on your ski/yak for years, pulling in and bleeding those massive kings. Then one day you are playing in the surf with the young fella, and a baby great white tries to pull your leg off! Interesting anecdote for the "who needs a shark shield" debate. The bloke fishing inshore from his yak, or the bloke in the surf with his kids?

Paul, hope your wounds heel and we see out there again soon. (and hope little guy gets a standing ovation with his next presentation at school "news").


----------



## Knightsy (Aug 29, 2005)

Part 2 of this story... (2 weeks in the future)

Paul Welsh today dragged a 2 meter shark from Mona Vale on his kayak. He was heard screaming "Bite my leg will you?"


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

just heard on the radio that they reakon it was a wobbygong ????????

what the :shock:

how do u go from a great white shark attack trying to drag u back into the ocean to a wobygong bite ????????

il sit back with a box of pop corn and see what unfolds

craig


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

craig51063 said:


> how do u go from a great white shark attack trying to drag u back into the ocean to a wobygong bite ????????
> 
> craig


Very easily if you want to sell papers,,it will be a 4.5 meter GW in a few days,,

I hope he makes a fortune from his story,,the media will be.

Heres what a "Shark expert"said Eyewitness and shark expert Michael Brown, from helicopter shark spotting service Surfwatch Australia, said the shark was about 2m and had the traits of a juvenile Great White.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Front page of The Age 'Sewn up by TV':

http://www.theage.com.au/


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good to see him getting some cold hard cash that will ease the pain a bit,,maybe time for a new yak ?


----------



## nachoborracho (Feb 3, 2010)

I heard on ABC radio that it was a wobbygong..... apparently expert were called in to look at a tooth that was left in his leg, and from that they identified it... Not such a good story to tell down the pub anymore.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

A scary incident, so lucky none of the kids in the water at the time were bitten. I hope this doesn't go from "swimmer attacked by shark" to "swimmer attacked by media", both can be vicious...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

if you read the first reports and the last, it is quite interesting how they twist what people have said, to suit themselves.
sound bites


----------



## haywire (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.smh.com.au/


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sure theres going to be explaining done - from a GWS to a Wobbie.

Not sure where the truth lies but there is a great disparity here - and just goes to show all the hype that surrounds sharks !!!


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Get better mate...



craig51063 said:


> How do u go from a great white shark attack trying to drag u back into the ocean to a wobygong bite ????????


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24990&hilit=Shark+attacks+in+sydney


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thankyou for all of your concerns and best wishes.

It was a wobby that bit Paul resulting in a practically nasty wound to his lower leg that required quite a few stitches along with the removal of a tooth. As Paul said he was glad it grabbed his leg rather than his sons.

It has become somewhat of a media beat up thanks to that bloke from surfwatch :?

Paul said he all he knew was that he got whacked by this 1.5m shark with some force it then sunk its teeth into his leg and began thrashing around in the water. He said he reached out grabbed a rock and began thumping it in the head with his free foot. As he got out of the water with blood draining from his leg he still had no idea what had grabbed him. He was then told that a fellow surfer had sighted what he believed was a great white attacking him. Paul then said that he thought he had a tooth imbedded in his leg and that would subsequently I.D the beast which is what happened.

Everyone apart from the media is somewhat relieved it was only a wobby as there are many people Paul and myself included that swim the basin on a regular basis.

Looks like I will have to make up a very special sharks fin to add to the growing collection on the fence/towel rail at the Mona Vale Dawn Busters swimming club.

Thanks again for your concerns.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

paffoh said:


> Get better mate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so whats your point ???

craig


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Daaaaaada, Daaaaada, Daaaaaada, daaaaada, DADADAAAAAHHHHHH!

No point, your the expert...


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i get the jaws music but i have no idea what ur going on about ???? :?

craig


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

craig51063 said:


> i get the jaws music but i have no idea what ur going on about ???? :?
> 
> craig


Thanks Craig, I thought it was just me...or to put it another way...I agree wholeheartedly. :?


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

allll righty then :?


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

patwah said:


> Still reckon we need to do something about these shark attacks.........


So...what's the plan then? :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

So who is the Massive anyway!... :lol:


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

NOOooooo..!!!..


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Interestingly the bloke from Taronga zoo who classified the shark was John West


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark , thats GOLD


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

redracingski said:


> Interestingly the bloke from Taronga zoo who classified the shark was John West


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## padfoot (Jul 9, 2008)

I was just reading a hard copy of the Daily telegraph and it gives a great mention of AKFF. I can't find an online copy anywhere. How annoying.

I did find this:
Great White Shark - the story John West rejects


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I think Paul may have been nominated for a Friday [email protected]#%wit award on triple J.

I missed the start of the story but wobbegongs were mentioned at the end.

Congrats Paul.

(Mod edit, although Mod recognises context))


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

koich said:


> I think Paul may have been nominated for a Friday [email protected]#%wit award on triple J.
> 
> I missed the start of the story but wobbegongs were mentioned at the end.
> 
> ...


Its the self-interested moron from surf watch, who called it for a white and called the press, that deserves all the opprobrium


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

padfoot said:


> I was just reading a hard copy of the Daily telegraph and it gives a great mention of AKFF.


With one of the best headlines of all time "Case of Daylight Wobbery" :lol:


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

So why can't i find this meloncutter when i use the search function??


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Dishley, possibly becuase of threads like - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=36592


----------

